# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Бесплатный способ ускорить индексацию сайта

## hrd

*Помогите своему сайту индексироваться быстрее - пингуйте его с помощью нашего сервиса бесплатно и автоматически !*

*Что такое пинг?*

Пинг - это отправка сообщений в различные сервисы  о том, что контент на вашем сайте обновлён.
Пинги привлекают поисковых роботов и ваш сайт индексируется лучше и быстрее.

*Почему вам выгодно использовать наш бесплатный автоматический пинг-сервис?*

- Мы пингуем ваш сайт автоматически (вы можете сами установить интервал пинга от 1 до 7 дней). Вам больше не нужно помнить, чтобы пропинговать свой сайт вручную.

- Мы пингуем много сервисов (на данный момент 26). Мы удаляем мёртвые сервисы и добавляем новые и хорошие - вам не нужно об этом заботиться.

- Мы пингуем ваш сайт не чаще 1 раза в день. Это даёт гарантию, что ваш сайт не будет забанен пингуемыми сервисами за избыточное пингование.
Некоторые типы сайтов (в основном это блоги, включая wordpress) имеют возможность делать автоматические пинги. Но у них есть общая проблема - они делают пинги каждый раз когда вы добавляете или обновляете пост. Если вы многократно добавляете или обновляете посты каждый день, то есть большая вероятность, что ваш сайт  будет быстро забанен пингуемыми сервисами за избыточный пинг. После такого бана вы уже не получите преимуществ, которые даёт вам пинг!
С нашим сервисом у вас не будет такой проблемы - ваш сайт никогда не будет забанен пингуемыми сервисами за избыточные пинги.

- В дополнение к автоматическому пингу вы, как и раньше, получаете бесплатный ежедневный автоматический сбор и сохранение различных seo-параметров для вашего сайта на Push2Check.com. Вы можете зайти попозже и увидеть как прогрессировал ваш сайт день за днём!

*Я уже хочу автоматически пинговать свой сайт и собирать статистику для него! Что мне нужно делать?*

Для этого нужно получить HTML-код кнопки (картинки) и вставить её на свой сайт.

Посетите Конструктор Кнопок  , введите в текстовое поле наверху адрес вашего сайта и нажмите "Создать".

На странице конструктора кнопок вы также сможете:
- изменить размеры и цвета кнопки, чтобы она подходила под дизайн вашего сайта. 
- разрешить/запретить автоматический пинг, выбрать интервал пинга и выбрать сервисы, в которые будет происходить пинг. 
- пропинговать ваш сайт вручную (каждый сайт не чаще раза в сутки)

----------

